# Removing carpet from T30



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

Any tips on removing the carpet from my T30? Will I run into any crazyness or is it the standard plastic tabs and trim/ seat removal to get it out? Its dirty as fu*k and needs a good power washing, the previous owners let some "mechanic" remove the plastic sheeting behind all the door panels and I just found out that they didn't reinstall the cabin air filter... so there is dust in every little crack. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

WTF... so im the only person on this forum that has ever contemplated removing the carpet to clean it?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have contemplated it, but never bothered. Seems fairly complicated. If and when you do it, can you let me know how it goes? With winter here, the drivers side especially tends to get soaked and accumulate water. I have read how the Nissan floorboards tend to rust out, so I will want to check it out sometime this coming spring or summer, and of course, that means removing the carpet...


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

*2005 X-Trail T30 carpet removal process.*



quadraria10 said:


> I have contemplated it, but never bothered. Seems fairly complicated. If and when you do it, can you let me know how it goes? With winter here, the drivers side especially tends to get soaked and accumulate water. I have read how the Nissan floorboards tend to rust out, so I will want to check it out sometime this coming spring or summer, and of course, that means removing the carpet...


This is how I did it, I'm not a mechanic and this is for educational purposes only. Consult your owners manual before attempting. 

I sucessfully removed and washed the carpet. It was freaking discuesting, some "mechanic" removed the plastic liner from all four doors, and the prior owner removed the cabin air filter, so needless to say there was dust and dirt everywhere. Anyway, here is the process:
Tools I used-
14mm socket/ ratchet and maybe a 3" extension.
flat blade screwdriver
Philips screwdriver 
T20 torx bit
soft plastic pry tool

-Removed driver and passenger seats ( make sure to un-plug the wires connected underneath)
-Removed bottom rear seats
-There are 2 plastic plugs that hold the carpet underneath the seats, gently pulled straight up.
- Removed the plastic trim at the bottom of the door opening, I don't know what is is called but its the plastic that always gets dirty. It connects via two tabs to the pillar cover in front of it, pulled towards the interior of the vehicle, then pulled the entire plastic piece straight up, there are (two in back, three driver/ passenger) plastic clips that should pop out from the body.
-Now I could see the clips that hold the carpet, I just unhook them. 
- on the driver and passenger sides (1 ea side), there is a round plastic piece that has a flat head slot, I unscrewed them and pulled the carpet from behind.
- Removeed the driver and passenger seat belt bolts.

Okay... on to removing the center consul- two philips screws on each side in the back (each side of the bottom drink tray). removed that stupid panel under the p-brake, remove 1 screw (torx bit T20).
- Used my soft plastic pry tool to lift the trim *straight up* around the auto shifter and there are two more T20 screws you need to remove. 
-Now I lifted the entire consul up approximately one inch then slide back, being careful because of the hook shaped plastic connectors that hold the consul plastic to the dash plastic. up and back.
-It looks like everything under the center consul was installed after the carpet, so I had to cut the one inch strips of carpet that run under the p-brake, shifter ect. 
-From here, everything should just pull out. If your going to wash it, I would advise to remove the padding that is glued to the bottom of the carpet because it wold take forever to dry if it gets wet.

It took me about 30 minutes to remove the carpet and about an hour and a half to wash it, then a few more to dry. I also washed the center consul, rear seat belt bottom connectors, the felt piece under the rear seats and cleaned all the loose change that was rattling under the rear floor vents. Going to the big box store this week to buy carpet for DIY full floor mats, because this is the last time I am doing this.

This is how I did it, I'm not a mechanic and this is for educational purposes only. Consult your owners manual before attempting. 

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for your instructions, I may tackle it if spring ever arrives.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Expat, I hope you will answer this--what was the state of your floorboards once the carpet was removed?
My carpets particularly the drivers side get soaked over the winter, and I have to use a shop vac to get water out, and then put in a space heater on high for 4 hours or so to dry it out. I am sure water has gotten under the carpet in the past and I suspect this is where unseen rusting will begin and eventually compromise the floorboard. Curious if you saw any signs of this?


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Expat, I hope you will answer this--what was the state of your floorboards once the carpet was removed?
> My carpets particularly the drivers side get soaked over the winter, and I have to use a shop vac to get water out, and then put in a space heater on high for 4 hours or so to dry it out. I am sure water has gotten under the carpet in the past and I suspect this is where unseen rusting will begin and eventually compromise the floorboard. Curious if you saw any signs of this?


I didn't see any rust under the carpet, but I live near Costa Rica... so there is minimal snow in this area. You wouldn't have to remove the seats to pull up the driver/ passenger carpet enough to see under it. Just remove the plastic trim at the bottom of the door frame, the carpet hooks into some clips to keep it from sliding down. Unhook those and remove the plastic screw that holds the plastic trim in place close to the firewall. Then just lift it to see/ dry under it. 

Hope this helps, if not let me know and I will see what I can do.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Expat. Will check it out and report back.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well checked it out, and Ottawa-Gatineau winters havent been so kind to my drivers side footwell. There is actually quite a bit of rust that has formed on the seat beam. When I treat it later this summer, I will follow your instructions for getting the seats out. Thanks for posting the info.


----------

